# Green Tree Frog heat.



## Horsy (Jan 25, 2007)

With using a heat mat is it best to have the heat under the water or under the land area or try and get it over both? I'm looking into getting one in the near future and am curious how best to keep one with the heat. Also, are UV lights essential?


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 25, 2007)

uv is, dno about the other


----------



## cris (Jan 25, 2007)

I would use an aquarium heater in the water for heating and UV is thought to be essential for GTF's.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 25, 2007)

So a heatmat would not be suitable for heating the water?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 25, 2007)

i think it could be used but an aquarium heater is better imo. and a uv light is essentail but you can take them outside a few times a week if you dont have uv.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 25, 2007)

Okay I'll discuss it further with mother. How much swimming space should they have and how much are these heaters?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 25, 2007)

heaters are under $20, and a 1/3 water is good but more is better


----------



## cris (Jan 25, 2007)

Get an aquarium heater from http://www.aquariumproducts.com.au/
if you use a large water thingy one of the $8 heaters will work.
I think they would be fine with just a UV fluro in brisbane during the summer months, even then make sure it doesnt get too hot as fluros create heat too.
I think the NEC 10 black lights would be the best tubes.


----------



## PremierPythons (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't heat mine at all during summer up here...


----------



## cris (Jan 25, 2007)

Horsy said:


> So a heatmat would not be suitable for heating the water?



No generally not enough power, unless its only a very small amount of water. A heat mat costs heaps more than an aquarium heater anyway.


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 26, 2007)

http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html

GTF Care sheet


----------



## mecoop (Jan 26, 2007)

here is pic of mine, i use aquarium heater and a tropical uvb tube, A full day light bulb was to strong and they did not like it.
I keep 6 in this tank and they are about 2inches in size
I have the water running through the gravel to increase the humidity, but the gravel is higher that the water level.


----------



## brentf (Jan 27, 2007)

cool set up mecoop Im sure ur guys are very happy.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 27, 2007)

I looked at this caresheet and it says I don't need UV or water heaters, room temperature is perfectly fine

Heat/Light: Usually red eye tree frogs do well at room temperature, but if needed, an under-tank heater, low wattage incandescent bulb, or ceramic emitters can be used to raise the temperature of the enclosure. In summer months steps need to be taken to keep the enclosure cool, such as to make sure the enclosure is not in direct sunlight and to circulate the air in the room with a fan or open window. UV light has not been proven to be helpful or harmful to these animals but if your enclosure contains live plants you should provide some light for the plants. A 12-hour photoperiod should be provided and can be achieved by using a timer.

Temperature: Red eye tree frogs do best at temperature ranges of 60° - 85° F (15° - 30° C), though long periods of time at their temperature extremes can be unhealthy for the animals. They do well with average daytime temperatures of about 75°- 80° F (24° - 27° C) and nighttime temperatures of 70°- 75° F (21° - 24° C).


----------



## mecoop (Jan 27, 2007)

gtf do need uvb lights i have notice that most caresheets say they do not and they are mostly from overseas.
I spent alot of money at the vets due to calcium problems, from having no uvb.
I have modified my website to add this pdf caresheet
I hope you benifit from it and find it useful.

http://members.iinet.net.au/~mecoop/The%20Northern%20Green%20Tree%20Frog%20and%20the%20Green%20Tree%20Frog%20080605.pdf


----------



## debaig (Jan 27, 2007)

I would definatley have an aquarium pump (quite cheap ) & GTF's require UV light. 

I have 4 x Litoris Splendida (MGTF's) they are very happy with the above items in their enclosure. I have attached a pic.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 27, 2007)

Well I'm getting a Red-eyed Frog which is what that particular caresheet is implying to. They seem to be able to handle things diffferently.


----------



## debaig (Jan 28, 2007)

Red Eyes are so cute!! I would like to have a couple of those later down the track.

Good luck with everything.


----------

